
Net Developers - amittiwariots
https://www.otssolutions.com/dotnet-application-development.html
======
sjmulder
Apart from being spam, this site is a whopping 9 MB to load, 3.5 MB of which
is JavaScript spread out over no fewer than 35 files. Among the 30 stylesheets
there are three separate copies of Bootstrap.

